# Ice Wine Kit Recommendation



## mainecr (Jan 7, 2010)

Got any recommendation for an Ice Wine kit. We bought a bottle of vintners cellers ice wines and my wife really likes it.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 7, 2010)

The Winexpert peach Ice wine is awesome but is a limited edition. If you can find 1 of those I would implore you to buy 1 of those. All of the Ice wine kits make 3 gallons so you will need a 3 gallon carboy to do these kits. I also did a RJS Cru Select White Ice wine and it too is awesome but this one will take 6 months minimum to come around as it was actually nasty at first when I bottled mine and I wasnt happy at all so just shelved them in my wine room and forgot about them for around 8 months. Then while I was putting some more wines away 1 day I decided to try one and was amazed at the progress this wine has made. At 1 year old this wine was worthy of competition IMO!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

A friend of mine asked me about making ice wine and also made me an offer I cant refuse. He said he would buy the kit and 3 gallon carboy needed to make it (I wonder if I can get him to spring for the bottles too) for him this spring. He saw a kit WE Riesling ice Wine for about $80. I am really thinking about splitting the cost because I am thinking I would rather go with the RJS Vidal Ice Wine which is quite a bit more expensive. Has anyone tried this? I made a Vidal from juice I got at walkers and it was great.


----------



## mainecr (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the recommendation. We've learned to wait one year before trying anything. Unfortunately that means building more storage space!
Any idea if they are available online?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 7, 2010)

They are available on line. Try Fine Vine wines.


----------



## mainecr (Jan 14, 2010)

All I can find is 
RJ Spagnols 

Cellar Classic 

The Vidal Ice wine kit makes superb Ice Style dessert wine. This Nectar is full of peach and tropical fruit with a balanced, honey-like sweetness. Oak 0/Body 5+/Sweetness 5++. This is a RJ Spagnols Award winning wine!
Each kit makes 12 liters (3 gallons), 28-30 375ml bottles or 13-15 750ml bottles wine. 109.00
Worth trying?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2010)

Have not tried that 1 but Im willing to bet it will make a great wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2010)

If I make any, thats the one I'll go with.


----------



## mainecr (Jan 14, 2010)

Ordered the kit. My first ever after 200 gallons from recipes.
I might need help!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can read youll be fine but just in case we are here!


----------

